# Amazon Album Art Widget



## AuGie (19 Décembre 2005)

Un widget absolument génial :

Amazon Album Art Widget

Il vous permet en 2 clicks de trouver toutes vos pochettes pour itunes et son focntionnement est ultra simple :


----------



## Paski.pne (19 Décembre 2005)

Merci AuGie pour l'info, c'est vraiment très pratique.  
Dommage que la taille des images soit si petite, loin des 600 x 600 de l'iTunes Music Store.


----------

